# Are peptides illegal?



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

My cousin was pulled over with his friend in the car and searched. Police found peptides ghrp 2 and cjc 1295. All new and unmixed. Could he be done for possession of illicit drugs or under the influence?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Nope


I appreciate the response by are you 100% sure. They do declare its fir research purposes only. He adv the officer he gad not used them and as far as i am aware they cannot test for them and do not test fir specific ASS as he is on gear


----------



## NX1977 (Jun 7, 2014)

For anyone wishing to know about possession or personal importation of AAS/HGH


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Cronus said:


> I appreciate the response by are you 100% sure. They do declare its fir research purposes only. He adv the officer he gad not used them and as far as i am aware they cannot test for them and do not test fir specific ASS as he is on gear


Oh god not another one who calls it ASS.. @Natty Steve'o get in here :lol:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

stephaniex said:


> Oh god not another one who calls it ASS.. @Natty Steve'o get in here :lol:


It was the old bill who were scarring him into adv it falls in same category as AAS


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Anabolic steroids are currently controlled as Class C drugs under the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971. The ACMD report states: "They are prescription only medicines and can only be lawfully sold or supplied in accordance with a prescription from an appropriate practitioner.

"It is legal to possess or import/export anabolic steroids as long as they are intended for personal use and in the form of a medicinal product. However, the possession or import/export with intent to supply and manufacture is illegal unless authorised by a licence of the Secretary of State and could lead to 14 years in prison and an unlimited fine."


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Cronus said:


> It was the old bill who were scarring him into adv it falls in same category as AAS


Peptides do not even fall in to this category of AAS. Police won't have a clue what peptides are.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ah okay chaps think they were just trying to trip him up. He didn't declare any use and unless they test for EQ or deca i think he willbe fine lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Ah okay chaps think they were just trying to trip him up. He didn't declare any use and unless they test for EQ or deca i think he willbe fine lol


They won't test him for AAS, if it is legal to possess and use AAS.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cronus said:


> Ah okay chaps think they were just trying to trip him up. He didn't declare any use and unless they test for EQ or deca i think he willbe fine lol


It's not illegal to take steroids for personal use. So they can test for what they like but he can't be charged with anything


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Oh god not another one who calls it ASS.. @Natty Steve'o get in here :lol:


Nothing wrong with a bit of ass, Drugs on the other hand :nono:


----------

